# Maquina de espuma casera



## LuisElektro (Abr 7, 2011)

Buscando en forosdeelectronica, algo similar a una maquina de espuma, no encontre nada 

asi que cree un tema nuevo, para mostrar una maquina de espuma, y que pienso hacer ese mes 



Se necesitara los siguientes materiales (algunos en casa y otros por comprar)

*
Cubo de pintura.
Unión entre cubo de fregar y el cubo de pintura (este punto es importante).
Cubo de fregar.
“T” con efecto venturi (mezcla jabón y agua).
Llave de paso.
Conexión de manguera.
Ventilador.
Tubo absorción del jabón.
*


En primer lugar, explicaré la parte más importante de la máquina de espuma, que corresponden a los puntos 4, 5, 6 y 8 de la imágen de arriba. Uniremos la conexión de manguera a un grifo de bola de media pulgada (pedidlo así en vuestra ferretería).



Seguidamente colocamos una “T” (la de los empalmes del butano), a la que le introduciremos un chicle de calentador de gas (b).


*Este sistema permite que por efecto venturi al pasar el agua por el chicle hace que absorba el jabón procedente de (a).
*

Después de esto, fabricaremos otro artilugio (figura 2) en el que colocarémos dos codos de cobre de 22mm de diámetro, y en el que introduciremos algo para que aumente la mezcla del agua y el jabón, algo para forzarlos a unirse (hacer volar la imaginación  ).

Finalmente, entre el cubo de pintura y el de fregar, colocaremos una malla, como las mosquiteras, para darle uniformidad a la espuma al salir.


Es importante tener la botella del jabón que vayamos ha utilizar, lo más alta posible, así la absorción del mismo será más efectiva. Sobre el jabón, mi consejo es que se pruebe con varios tipos, pero el creador del invento dice esto:


*De jabón he utilizado de todo, desde champú, gel, fregaplatos, jabón que utilizan los bomberos, etc.… El más efectivo y menos dañino de la casa mercadona champú que no irritan los ojos. La medida, una botella de jabón y una de agua,(y una cuarta parte de botella de Fairy) ya que la mezcla ha de ser fluida para ser absorbida. Los niños no se han quejado de picor en los ojos.
*


Queda a su elección.

Espero que les halla gustado y que la hagan, no se ven tan complicado 

aqui otra foto 


y un vídeo que encontré en YT


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 7, 2011)

Esta bueno el tema para incursionar en la construccion de esos aparatos recreativos.

Aca les dejo el link de la pagina con extensa informacion sobre el tema:

http://www.ikkaro.com/maquina-hacer-espuma


----------



## TitanAE (Abr 7, 2011)

Buenas tardes muchachada, muy interesante la propuesta, ahora me tentaron a hacer esta maquinita eh! jaja, pero por ahora no creo, estoy con la maquina de humo todavía, hasta que no termine esa no arranco con esta.
quería dejarles un vídeo que encontré el cual esta muy interesante y se basa en la teoría esa de los "cuernitos", tiene mucha parla de parte del creador, es costosa pero la idea es buen.
Espero que les guste...






saludos!!


----------



## TitanAE (Abr 11, 2011)

Luis! no hay ninguna novedad de la maquina??


----------



## LuisElektro (Abr 14, 2011)

Aun nada :S estoy con mucha pega y no tengo tiempo libre como para empezar :S creo que a fin de mes empezare  espero :S


----------



## kaká_2008 (Abr 15, 2011)

jaja que bueno que esta con un poco de agua mira toda la espuma que hizo que piolaa jaja
*U*na pregunta:
*N*o es peligroso que la espuma pase por los cables y que la gente este dentro de la espuma?
o sea es seguro el aparato??


----------



## LuisElektro (Abr 15, 2011)

*S*eria muy bobo exponer los cables a la espuma, no lo crees?


----------



## almendra (Feb 15, 2012)

*A*lguien sabe bien como es que se mezcla el agua ? osea ya se prepara o se mezcla en la t*A*e*Z*a ? no entiendo


----------



## Christian 12345 (Abr 22, 2019)

Tengo curiosidad sobre la malla que tipo debe *S*er


----------

